# BME Pain olympics



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

So..! some of you might know.it is a festival  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  anyways I wont give links but you can find it on google easily.(don't recommend)

anyway the last round is the real thing. when I first found it I just watched the first 19 seconds and closet it.wtf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   that flickin weirdo cuts his own penis . anyway so I was wondering is it real ? or not?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Mar 7, 2011)

Its not, the real video has a message saying so but most people cut that part off.  Their is a real pain Olympics though but it is nothing like what is in the shock video.

more info here


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Its not, the real video has a message saying so but most people cut that part off.  Their is a real pain Olympics though but it is nothing like what is in the shock video.
> 
> more info here



thanks I was just checkin' that but I wasnt sure.


----------



## PyroSpark (Mar 7, 2011)

Weird... ._.


----------



## KirovAir (Mar 7, 2011)

Alsmost as old as the internet itself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good 'ol shocking movies.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

hmpf I just realized that this topic is in the wrong place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mods...you know what to do


----------

